# Best market commentary



## Ginia (20 December 2017)

What’s the best site/twitter feed for up to the minute market commentary? Most sites simply state the obvious eg ‘CBA slipped 1.5%’ without stating why. 
The other day Westpac shares plumetted 60 cents but I couldn’t see any reason why. Any suggestions as to your favourites much appreciated.


----------



## minwa (20 December 2017)

Ginia said:


> What’s the best site/twitter feed for up to the minute market commentary? Most sites simply state the obvious eg ‘CBA slipped 1.5%’ without stating why.
> The other day Westpac shares plumetted 60 cents but I couldn’t see any reason why. Any suggestions as to your favourites much appreciated.




Who cares why ? If it goes down it's simply more sell orders at lower prices than buy orders. That's the only reason.

Commentators make stuff up after it happens. Watch a few different finance news channels and you will get a few different reasons on why the market is doing this and that. Who is right ?

Also up to the minute is a bit too much don't you think ? A share could open positive for a few minutes with "good earnings reported overnight" and be down the next few minutes amid "geopolitical concerns around NK". How does this help you ? Will you buying the first minutes and selling the next few minutes ?


----------



## Triple B (20 December 2017)

CBA slipped 1.5%’ without stating why

There was more supply than demand.
Sometimes we know why after the Sell off [eg,bad news event like CBA investigated over money laundering breaches],other times not. could just be a day where 80% of stocks go down, then back up the next day. look on the asx website for news in the stocks you are interested in.
Create a watchlist on the ASX site, on that watchlist a little red symbol will appear when there is news on the stock. look for the symbol just before the market opens and watch the prices on your wastchlist[20mins delayed]


----------



## Ginia (20 December 2017)

Thanks for that Triple B, I guess it's puzzling when there are big movements unexplained. I do have a watchlist going that shows market sensitive announcements which is useful when there is an announcement, but sometimes there aren't any. Another example is Telstra which was bumping around 3.40 - 3.50 after the projected Nbn costs and earnings fears but now is trading around 4% higher just a couple of weeks later.


----------



## Ginia (20 December 2017)

minwa said:


> Who cares why ? ?



 There's people who make their whole careers out of assessing the performance of stocks and you ask why?????
Are you serious, or just being rude? Why would you NOT want to know as much about the factors affecting a share price before you put money into it? If the reasons for a price movemt are solid then you base decisions on them. If not, you don't.


----------



## minwa (20 December 2017)

Ginia said:


> There's people who make their whole careers out of assessing the performance of stocks and you ask why?????
> Are you serious, or just being rude? Why would you NOT want to know as much about the factors affecting a share price before you put money into it? If the reasons for a price movement are solid then you base decisions on them. If not, you don't.




Na I was not being rude, just trying to get the point across.

Yes there are people who make their whole careers out assessing of performance of stocks, these guys are called "analysts". They typically work for banks and funds. They will not be on twitter/site giving the latest run down explaining why price moved today. And they don't change research that often, so gluing on to get the "latest" info is futile - if you were even able to find it in the first place. The good ones are paid highly by large institutions - do you think they will be publicly giving their info away ?

What you asked for is a "commentator" like a news anchor. Sure they "analyse", but that's not their job. They're not paid for their skill in analyzing the market. Their job is to report, talk, a lot, and get viewers.

No, I do not care WHY price moved from $50 to $52 today. I couldn't care less whether it's because of new appointment of CEO or because of good earnings report or because Jesus has returned. All I care about is that it has moved $2 - did I/how could I have capitalized on it.


----------



## dutchie (20 December 2017)

Follow daily company announcements on ASX

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/announcements.do


----------



## CanOz (20 December 2017)

News is good for context, assessing sentiment and judging if the instrument has what it takes to keep going. I agree with minwa though that most stuff is already baked in.


----------



## Joules MM1 (20 December 2017)

Ginia said:


> What’s the best site/twitter feed for up to the minute market commentary? Most sites simply state the obvious eg ‘CBA slipped 1.5%’ without stating why.
> The other day Westpac shares plumetted 60 cents but I couldn’t see any reason why. Any suggestions as to your favourites much appreciated.




here's the challenge
you called the .60 move a plummet, it's an emotive term and inappropriately applied

from your position, you are better benefitted be asking what the context of the move is, that is, what's the size, is it a warning of a major sell to come or merely a strong opportunity to bid for the stock because poorly placed bets and withdrawn positions on a single day, sometimes market participants simply get the gig wrong, but, mostly you have to ask about news that surrounds the day, that is, news that's already been and a possible dump by a super manager, or, a participant is off-loading in preparation for an event such as an expected departure by important decision-maker and there were not enough bids underneath to support the volume, the days activity may simply be slightly more volume transacted at the bid than the offer and keep in mind if not many participants were active then airpockets can open up, which may of themselves, provide a good bid opportunity in a strong work-like uptrend

a person may simply have over-extended themselves and be margined into selling a large parcel with not enough volume underneath to soak up the excess, the question is how quickly did the auction re-align itself to trend, was it, or could you prove it to be a blip, nothing more.....you dont have to explain away everything, not all information can be known all the time and maybe the question is "so what?" much of the time when needing to know, ask yourself, if all other factors are balanced then how much do i really need to know about that move if it doesnt affect my trading technique or position?

recently there has been political talk and banks have made some radical changes to loans/lending so these things may see pre-emptive moves by managers ....while that's a mirky round-a-boutish thing it does say you should expect a trend to struggle with that as a back ground and if the trend does the "wall of worry climb" then you can be sure in the larger picture your trend has legs

you should also look for whole-sector activity for context
look for trend of volume, has there been a lift in selling volume compared to buy volume recently
you see the work is not provided by someone else, rather, the responsibility to place into context and size is yours alone

the question is probably less "what's your fave data feed" versus "what would i need a news feed for?"
afterall, once you've heard the news you still have to make a decision so are you basing your decision in the 'value' of the news or the 'timing + value', how long are you going to wait to move on the news, how long are you going to decide whether just the value is important or the value + what others do as time moves out from the event? .....eventually, much of the time, the news is confined to trend in stock and outlier news offers a warning or an opportunity, thus, your job long before is to define a technique that allows for news and allows you to give it context and a process by which to transact if a transaction is required

having typed that i made 10 handles on xjo so that deserves a coffee

2c


----------



## Country Lad (20 December 2017)

The article I posted here may be relevant to this discussion


----------

